# Off Topic Post moved here



## RayDeny (8/5/17)

Pictures speak louder then words


----------



## Takie (8/5/17)

RayDeny said:


> Pictures speak louder then words


Meaning?


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (9/5/17)

I wonder how long before someone produces a decent clone of the Skyline?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir (9/5/17)

Deckie said:


> I wonder how long before someone produces a decent clone of the Skyline?



I saw it available already on one of the China vendors website

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/5/17)

Amir said:


> I saw it available already on one of the China vendors website


If it is SXK it could well be better than the authentic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Takie (9/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> If it is SXK it could well be better than the authentic.



You know there is NO chance of that happening right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (9/5/17)

Ash said:


> Awesome news @Takie Maybe to make it more fun for the guys have a waffle every week for who gets it.


Excellent idea, in the meantime we can buy clones so we at least have something to suck on

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> If it is SXK it could well be better than the authentic.



Not in a MILLION YEARS! This is a ridiculous statement.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/5/17)

Not to derail this thread any more than it already is, but, I dont quite know what to make of this whole HE story anymore...

The same group of people tell us that the clones will never be as good as the authentics, expecially not the HE goodies,

The same group of people are constantly upset with clones for being theft of IP and sales...

Surely if its a shit product, the HE guys have nothing to worry about in terms of loss of revenue for the manufacturers, and IP theft is a non factor as if it was truly theft of the IP then it will be a 1:1 copy, and will be just as good as the original. (The grade of steel will not affect how the product vapes, at best a fake goon will have weak condictivity if the positive pin is made of a lower grade metal)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (9/5/17)

My 2cents - To me I see the gap between HE gear & the volume commercial gear most have to endure, closing fast and soon there'll be little or no difference. The only difference will be availability, accessability and to a small extent the quality of materials used. I personally feel that the availability/accessabilty aspect is what will determine whether the said item is HE or not, thus affording bragging rights - In other words - you have the money and connections, you got it.

Just my 2 cents - hang me after I've fed my children.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Off topic posts in a group buy about to be moved elsewhere because they are not welcome here...


Where have they been moved to? So we can continue our banter there?


----------



## Lee (9/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Off topic posts in a group buy about to be moved elsewhere because they are not welcome here...


Wow... so much for having an opinion! 
Looks like you HE okes don't want any input from us lower class guys...


----------



## boxerulez (9/5/17)

Wow @Rob Fisher I see even some of the complaints and discussion regarding delays have been moved


----------



## Lee (9/5/17)

@boxerulez don't mess with the admin.
We'll all get banned from this forum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

Lee said:


> Wow... so much for having an opinion!
> Looks like you HE okes don't want any input from us lower class guys...



It's got nothing to do with having an opinion @Lee. It against the rules to derail classifieds posts.


----------



## boxerulez (9/5/17)

Deckie said:


> Yes actually for real


On topic posts in here, complaints about delays, discussions regarding... etc. 

Seems this forumis quickly becoming, agree or suffer my wrath @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher I see even some of the complaints and discussion regarding delays have been moved



Whoops... oversight... stand by...


----------



## Deckie (9/5/17)

Oh nice, interesting place this ..... as long as there's milk & cookies I'm happy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

boxerulez said:


> On topic posts in here, complaints about delays, discussions regarding... etc.
> 
> Seems this forumis quickly becoming, agree or suffer my wrath @Silver



I've been tagged @boxerulez 
There is nothing about agreeing or suffering - sorry if that is the impression you got 

Have had a look at what transpired here and have chatted to Skipper @Rob Fisher about it. I agree that it was correct to move the off-topic posts to a new thread. 

Please lets keep all the clone discussions that are not related to the Skyline group buy in this thread - 

and keep those discussions directly relating to the Skyline group buy in the Skyline Group Buy thread. That will help for some of us to keep tabs on it - until it is finalised. 

No harm intended on anyone.


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

PS - 

@boxerulez - if you want to propose a better thread title for this thread and/or have it moved to the General Vaporiser Talk section, let me know and we can do that.


----------



## Lee (9/5/17)

Silver said:


> I've been tagged @boxerulez
> There is nothing about agreeing or suffering - sorry if that is the impression you got
> 
> Have had a look at what transpired here and have chatted to Skipper @Rob Fisher about it. I agree that it was correct to move the off-topic posts to a new thread.
> ...


How much time you got?


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Lee said:


> How much time you got?



Not sure I understand what you referring to @Lee
But I'm listening...


----------



## Lee (9/5/17)

Silver said:


> Not sure I understand what you referring to @Lee
> But I'm listening...


Until the skyline group buy is finished... it was supposed to be a joke.. 
I suppose i have a weird sense of humour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Lee said:


> Until the skyline group buy is finished... it was supposed to be a joke..
> I suppose i have a weird sense of humour



Ok sorry - now I get it
Yes, we are waiting for the Skylines - I am sure they will come soon. 
I just feel sorry for Takie having to do all the admin behind it


----------



## RichJB (9/5/17)

This thread reminds me of Pietermaritzburg. It's a fun place to visit but you don't really know how it started or why it's there. Anyway, seeing as it's off-topic banter about HE stuff, I want to say this: I watched a most fascinating doccie on the Titanic last night. Did you know that first class tickets on the Titanic cost $4350 back in 1912? They estimate that it would cost $100k today, some R1.4million - for a ship journey of just a few days! Now for the pertinent bit: I think we can assume that if vaping had been around in 1912, all the first class passengers would have had HE gear. There would have been so many stab wood mods in first class that it would have kept the ship afloat. And that is the great tragedy of the Titanic. Not that they didn't see the iceberg till it was too late, nor even that there weren't enough lifeboats. The real problem was... *vaping hadn't been invented*! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/5/17)

RichJB said:


> This thread reminds me of Pietermaritzburg. It's a fun place to visit but you don't really know how it started or why it's there. Anyway, seeing as it's off-topic banter about HE stuff, I want to say this: I watched a most fascinating doccie on the Titanic last night. Did you know that first class tickets on the Titanic cost $4350 back in 1912? They estimate that it would cost $100k today, some R1.4million - for a ship journey of just a few days! Now for the pertinent bit: I think we can assume that if vaping had been around in 1912, all the first class passengers would have had HE gear. There would have been so many stab wood mods in first class that it would have kept the ship afloat. And that is the great tragedy of the Titanic. Not that they didn't see the iceberg till it was too late, nor even that there weren't enough lifeboats. The real problem was... *vaping hadn't been invented*! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Now thats how you take off topic, off topic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (9/5/17)

Deckie said:


> Oh nice, interesting place this ..... as long as there's milk & cookies I'm happy.



As long as it's sxk milk and cookies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/5/17)

RichJB said:


> This thread reminds me of Pietermaritzburg. It's a fun place to visit but you don't really know how it started or why it's there. Anyway, seeing as it's off-topic banter about HE stuff, I want to say this: I watched a most fascinating doccie on the Titanic last night. Did you know that first class tickets on the Titanic cost $4350 back in 1912? They estimate that it would cost $100k today, some R1.4million - for a ship journey of just a few days! Now for the pertinent bit: I think we can assume that if vaping had been around in 1912, all the first class passengers would have had HE gear. There would have been so many stab wood mods in first class that it would have kept the ship afloat. And that is the great tragedy of the Titanic. Not that they didn't see the iceberg till it was too late, nor even that there weren't enough lifeboats. The real problem was... *vaping hadn't been invented*! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



Hey I still love my hometown PMB rules!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

RichJB said:


> This thread reminds me of Pietermaritzburg. It's a fun place to visit but you don't really know how it started or why it's there. Anyway, seeing as it's off-topic banter about HE stuff, I want to say this: I watched a most fascinating doccie on the Titanic last night. Did you know that first class tickets on the Titanic cost $4350 back in 1912? They estimate that it would cost $100k today, some R1.4million - for a ship journey of just a few days! Now for the pertinent bit: I think we can assume that if vaping had been around in 1912, all the first class passengers would have had HE gear. There would have been so many stab wood mods in first class that it would have kept the ship afloat. And that is the great tragedy of the Titanic. Not that they didn't see the iceberg till it was too late, nor even that there weren't enough lifeboats. The real problem was... *vaping hadn't been invented*! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.





Schnappie said:


> Now thats how you take off topic, off topic!





OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Hey I still love my hometown PMB rules!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Taking this off-topic thread even further off topic, I have a distinct dislike for PMB!

It's always so hot, and messy, and those long straight roads leading up to it make me want to cry  I work for a distribution company, and our PMB is the most feared route to get for the day, our drivers would rather go anywhere else in KZN than PMB.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (10/5/17)

Takie said:


> Meaning?



Sorry Takie I should of elaborated a bit more, we all like pictures of mods and vape gear and the last picture you posted of the dilivery progress was just teasing as all was bubble wrapped.


----------

